# Lapierre Zesty 2008 Dämpferwechsel



## TheStonedAce (27. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe versucht mich in den letzten Tagen in das Thema Dämpferwechsel etc. einzulesen. Zum Teil ist mir das gelungen, zum Teil auch nicht sodass es nun noch einige Fragen gibt.

Zur Situation: Ich fahre ein gebrauchtes Zesty 514 von 2008 mit dem originalen Fox Float R (200x57) Dämpfer. Dieser wurde laut Vorbesitzer noch nie geserviced. Da der Dämpfer irgendwie nicht mehr gut anspricht und auch Knirschgeräusche (als ob Dreck drin wär) beim einfedern macht, möchte ich mir einen gebrauchten Dämpfer zulegen.

Okay soweit so gut: Ab in den Bikemarkt, nach Dämpfern mit 200x57mm gesucht und auch ein paar gefunden, z.B. einen Fox Float CTD von 2014, oder einen Rok Shox Ario RL oder auch auch einen Fox Rp23. Alle haben 200x57, also das passt. 

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Problemfrage: Wie ist das mit den Buchsen und den Lagern, so ganz genau verstehe ich das einfach nicht. Mein jetziger Fox Float R hat "oben" (Da wo ich den Rebound einstellen kann) eine Breite von 25mm (Also von Buchsenende zu Buchsenende) und "unten" eine Buchsenbreite von 19mm. Auf was muss ich dann achten wenn ich einen gebrauchten Dämpfer kaufe?

Muss ich noch neue Buchsen kaufen und wenn ja, woran sehe ich ob die eben für meinen Rahmen passen? 
Wie ist das mit dem Gleitlager? Ist das drin oder nicht? Kann ich die Buchsen einfach reinstecken oder wie geht das?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt da ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkel bringen!

Vielen Dank,
Kajetan


----------



## TheStonedAce (27. April 2015)

Sorry,

doppelter Thread! Kann geclosed werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

